# Change Config Options After Failed Install



## ter2007 (Dec 13, 2008)

I went to compile xfce4. I did not use batch="yes" so I was presented with the install options. I choose install gtk docs. Well, the install failed. I know it works without the GTK docs option because I have complied it before with batch="yes".

Now I can't change the install options. make config won't work etc.

What do I do now to change those install options???


----------



## ter2007 (Dec 13, 2008)

*-k Flag*

I tried the -k flag after make and it is going again. To answer my own thread. But  still interested in response to this for future reference.


----------



## Lowell (Dec 13, 2008)

"[font="Courier New"]make config[/font]"

There are lots of other things you can tweak: see "[font="Courier New"]man ports[/font]" for more information about installing ports than any one person could want.


----------



## mfaridi (Dec 13, 2008)

you can use 
	
	



```
make rmconfig
```
 and then use 
	
	



```
make config
```
 and reinstall packages.


----------



## fender0107401 (Dec 23, 2008)

Another question:

If I have installed some one from ports, and then I changed the config, how to use the new config to the installed ports. Which command can help me to only compile that against my new config?
For example, I mean I change a meta ports' config.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 23, 2008)

after you change config, old config is deleted and only new is available.
Therefore next time you compile, everything will be as you configured last time


----------



## fender0107401 (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes, I know it will be changed in the next compilation.
But which command can implement the new config immediately.
Gentoo's portage have this feature, maybe ours ports also have.


----------



## ale (Dec 23, 2008)

For metaports or ports with many _missing_ dependencies, you can use _make config-recursive_ before running make install.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 23, 2008)

On gentoo if you add also to program you also need to recompile app, to be able to use also (well, last i used gentoo it was this way)

the same is with FBSD, if you add some optional stuff, you need to recompile

so
*make config install clean*
or
*make config*
and later
*make install clean*

or to reinstall
*make deinstall reinstall clean*

etc


----------



## fender0107401 (Dec 23, 2008)

If I "make reinstall", the new config can be implemented immediatly.

But I want to only compile that against the new config and do not want compile that do not against the new config.

I think I can't implement this goal, if the ports database have only one copy about the compilation option.

If I use portupgrade with "-f", it will compile that not against my new cofig and that against my new config just like "make deinstall".


----------

